# Snails



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I was at Petsmart today and they had nerite and mystery snails. Which is the best type to keep with a betta? I've read on here stories about bettas eating the snails antenna or eyes. I would like to avoid that as well as a bunch of snail babies. 

Also, how long should I qt snails for? Someone said they can transmit disease that they don't get, like velvet. 

The snail would be going into a 10 gallon and maybe a 5 gallon. They would have algea tabs and blanched veggies as I have no algae.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Nerite are best. They don't get as big or poop as much as mystery snails. They only reproduce in salt water. And they clean EVERYTHING even if you don't see any algae. They eat leftovers and I have never fed mine.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

actually nerites are extremely messy and poop more the mystery snails. and they reproduce in brackish water. 

However, nerites are the best choice. They have a good shell that prevents a betta from nipping at them. 

Like I said they do poop a lot so be prepared to clean the tank a lot but they are adorable and great for bettas.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks, Vivian! I'm willing to do extra water changes as long as the poor thing doesn't become tje victim of a betta attack.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

then a nerite is a good choice for you. I personally love them and think they add a lot to a tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Nerites have shorter eyestalks than other snails which makes them less prone to be bitten off. Nerites only eat algae; they do not eat leftover food they just stir it up.

Another good choice is Assassin Snails. They are small; only reproduce one at a time and will eat anything you put in the tank for them. An added benefit is if you have live plants they will demolish any pest snail hitchhikers.

I never thought I'd say it but I love my Nerite and Assassins.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hmm I have no algae so if that's all they eat they might be out.  I don't think Petsmart has any assassins but I'll check again.


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

My rabbit snail has been my favorite. He cruises around the substrate and cleans up any plant detritus. I do feed him zucchini though, if I don't, he eats my live plants. He's super adorable, quick too, my betta has not been able to get him yet when he tries to nip at him. I do not believe they reproduce asexually, as I've never had babies, but even if you have more than one, their reproduction rate is very low.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

you can grow algae for them. Place some rocks in a small container and lay them out somewhere that is really sunny. Then when algea grows, just put them in the tank for your nerites.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Another good choice is Assassin Snails. They are small; only reproduce one at a time and will eat anything you put in the tank for them. An added benefit is if you have live plants they will demolish any pest snail hitchhikers.
> 
> I never thought I'd say it but I love my Nerite and Assassins.


I've been thinking of assassin snails myself... how many would you put in a 7.4 gallon... I thought maybe 2 or 3?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Nerites only eat algae;



What type of nerite do you have? I've had zebras, Olive and horned and all of them would hog a pellet or an algae wafer until they finish it. And the poor fish would have to squabble over what little escapes from under the shell. lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

A couple of Assassin snails will work. They are really pretty.

As far as the Nerites, I have several of each type and they all glide right over algae wafers, vegetables, etc. But I have plenty of algae on the Cholla and Akro Agate cullet so the abundance of natural food may be the reason. They do eat the dried seaweed I wrap around a piece of Cholla for the Otos. That's the best stuff since sliced bread.


----------



## LoveMyBettas (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm glad to see this thread I seen several people mention having snails in their betta tanks, so I was going to ask what everyone had.  Thanks!


----------



## sailbond (May 18, 2015)

I have a mystery snail who I introduced to my 5.5 gallon earlier in the week. On the first day my betta nipped at the snail a couple times but he quickly lost interest. It's been 6 days now and everything is fine, my betta ignores it completely. 

The snail seems great, it loves to glide around the tank, I always find it in different places and it loves to eat algae wafers, I haven't had much luck with veggies but it is eating. I'm pretty happy with my combo they both seem pretty happy in their set up!


----------

